# Creative Cambridge Soundworks FPS 1600



## rennid (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I have a set of Creative Cambridge Soundworks FPS 1600 4.1 Speakers.

-I fell I should explain in sufficient detail the setup of the speaker system to ensure that my predicament is properly understood and grasped by potential problem assassins ray:

As those of you who also have these same speakers will know, this sound system is comprised of four speakers, a sub-woofer; and a stand-alone sound controller (which also acts as an on/off switch): from which extends a gray cable which plugs into the rear of the sub-woofer unit. Inside the gray cable are 6 different coloured wires.

And finally my problem is that I have inadvertently ripped out and separated the 6 coloured wires from within the sound controller and am lost as to which order and sequence I am to reattach them.

My question (or rather, my desperate plea) is whether a kind-hearted individual would helpfully take a photo of the innards of their sound control (relative to the photo I've taken and included - attached below; please click on thumbnail) to help me out in illustrating the ordered sequence by which the wires must be re-attached back to the sound control device.

Ive tried reattaching in random order; to no avail :sigh:

Help and suggestions (but particularly, an illustrative photograph) would be so very much appreciated and so very helpful and stress relieving.

Thanks in advance :heartlove


----------

